# Bowl & Basket Wavy potato chips review.....



## kleenex (Dec 30, 2019)

and...







Okay I was at a local pricerite and they had this new so called private label brand here.   This could be nothing but a rebrand of the product they currently sell.

I say I paid no more than 1.99 for an 18oz bag of this stuff.  The only bag size I saw.

These chips had nice wide ridges like Wavy Lays.

The chips were very white in color.

Some of the chips in the bag were really small while I did so far find a few large chips.  Not something I say you would see with the Lays brand of wavy chips.

I say this had a good crunch to them. 

I think Lays uses a better quality potato for its chips.

I will give this chip at least a medium sized thumbs up.  The price was amazing though.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 4, 2020)

I've never heard of that brand, but my go-to potato chip is Lay's. 

I used to love Conn's chips. They were the most amazing chips ever. But, because they used partially hydrogenated oils to make their chips, I stopped buying them in order to avoid the trans fats. Waited and waited and waited for them to drop the bad oils, as I had read that Conn's was planning to stop using the bad stuff. When they finally dropped the bad stuff, I was so excited to buy their chips again. 

However, it wasn't the same anymore. I popped open the bag and dug in, stupidly expecting that unique Conn's flavor, and it just wasn't there. They tasted like any other basic potato chip on the market. Conn's wasn't Conn's anymore. Since changing to better oils and dropping the hydrogenated oils, that was my first and last bag of Conn's.

How sad is that?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 5, 2020)

Bowl & Basket is the new name for what was ShopRite store brand grocery items.

Paper Bird is the new name for what was ShopRite store brand paper products.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 20, 2020)

*ONTO the Bowl & Basket Potato Chips New Orleans Style review....
*






Back to the same store for this item.

This was a so called interesting flavor name so I also picked up this bag.   I paid like 99 cents for it.

The bag says A salty, tangy blend of your favorite bbq, salt & vinegar and ketchup flavors

Some bites here were Vinegar and some bites for me was BBQ in flavor.  ODD....

Flavor here was not bad, but not great.

The crunch here was not bad, but not super special.

I will give this potato chip a medium sized thumbs up at best.


----------



## barbara7 (Jan 26, 2020)

kleenex said:


> and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I read this "very white in color" I just had a flashback...


I've recently had a chips of some sort Russian import if I recall well, it was pure black in colour with some hard garlic taste and smell - it was hideous! 



Can't recall brand I know only it was pure black chips & bag that actually got my attention in the first place.



I just wanted to test it - but oh boy I made a mistake for that one.


Lays is my go-to in any case. Especially as it is available even when you travel (in most places) and you are not in a mood for experiments.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 27, 2020)

*ONTO the Kettle chip version...
*






Paid no more than like 1.29 for the 8oz bag shown in blue in the image.

These chips were mostly small chips here.

I really liked the crunch here.

Could easily say it tasted like a saltier chip.

I will give this store brand here a big thumbs up.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 3, 2020)

*Onto the Cheese Crunchies review...*






Back to the same store for this item in an 8oz bag.

This was a cheetos knockoff.

They had a real solid crunch.

Sure did have Cheddar cheese flavor.

Did not have the finger licking ability of regular Cheetos.

Still though will give this a big thumbs up.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 10, 2020)

*ONTO The original flavor*

Well I able to get a massive 18oz bag for under 2 bucks here.

The only problem is by the time I opened the bag it was mainly broken pieces.

I would say that the Lay's brand uses a better level of potato chip here.

These chips were not bad, but not that special at all.

Chips where white-ish in color.

Chips had an okay crunch.

A medium sized thumbs up from me.  Price though was amazing.


----------



## kleenex (Feb 17, 2020)

*ONTO The Salt And Vinegar flavor*

This was the last potato chip I could get from the store I was at.   I only got an 8oz bag of this stuff for like 99 cents.

The chips in this bag were certainly less broken than in the original flavor bag.

The Salt and Vinegar flavor here was good.   Not too weak or super strong though.

Chips had a good crunch to them.

chips were white-ish in color.

I will give this flavor a medium sized thumbs up at least.


----------



## Piwacket (Dec 3, 2021)

I have converted over to the Bowl and Basket Wavy Chips from Lays.  They have a great taste and crunch and for a quarter of the price they get a big thumbs up from me.  I also like the New Orleans flavor but they are a bit too salty. 

I also recently tried the new specialty flavors: 
Bowl & Basket Wavy Potato Chips Turkey & Stuffing
Bowl & Basket Wavy Potato Chips Baby Back Ribs 
These are definitely a hard pass. 

My fingers are crossed they come out with a creamy dill pickle flavor.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 3, 2021)

Piwacket said:


> I have converted over to the Bowl and Basket Wavy Chips from Lays.  They have a great taste and crunch and for a quarter of the price they get a big thumbs up from me.  I also like the New Orleans flavor but they are a bit too salty.
> 
> I also recently tried the new specialty flavors:
> Bowl & Basket Wavy Potato Chips Turkey & Stuffing
> ...


 Welcome to the group. I like many Bowl & Basket products. Haven't tried the chips.



Bell, book and candle is one of my favorite Christmas movies along with the original We're no angels with Bogie, Ustinov and Ray (the remake with Penn stunk). I had a cat name Piwackit.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 3, 2021)

Hello* Piwacket*, and Welcome, one of my favourite films too.  Have to search it out.  Only know the original, that's the one I want.  Named one of my rabbits Piewacket. LOL 

As to the chips, can't get, or rather, have never seen Bowl & Basket chips here. But Lay's Lightly Salted are my favourite.  They wavy ones are good for Salsa, etc. but too crunchy on their own. 

Also surprised at how many people have mentioned Lay's as being their favourite!


----------

